
Video interview with Jason Calacanis of Mahalo.com - the human powered search engine - eugenet
http://new.intruders.tv/intruders_en/Startup-profile-Jason-Calacanis-of-Mahalo_a85.html
======
lasttokyoman
wow very cool video

